# Looking for POPE & YOUNG Official Scorer



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

I harvested my first Pope & Young buck this year which green scored 140 gross and 135 net for the texas big game awards. I am now trying to find an official Pope & Young scorer to score him for the record books. I live in the Beaumont area and the ranch is in West Texas close to Sweetwater. Anywhere between South East Texas and West Texas I would be willing to stop by when making a trip between the ranch and house. March the 14 would have been the minimum 60 day drying period. 

Mike


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Contact Precission Archery in Bridge City....WW


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks I will give them a call.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

You can find all the Pope & Young Official Scorers here...

http://www.pope-young.org/find-measurer_results_ajax.asp


----------

